# Herold



## Tharek (13. März 2005)

Wenn ich bei dem blascbutton in der taskleiste auf 'herold öffnen'
klicke komm ich nur normal auf die www.blasc.de seite.

ist das absicht oder ne nebenwirkung von der umstellung von
blacklegion.info auf blasc.de?

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2005)

Das liegt, wie du schon richtig vermutet hast, an der Umstellung des Herolds auf www.blasc.de. In zukunft wird der Herold und die Wissensdatenbank direkt auf blasc.de erreichbar sein.


----------



## Tharek (14. März 2005)

ok thx 4 info

Greetz Tharek


----------

